
Straight Out of Sci-Fi, Shakey Was the First Mobile Robot Built with AI - sohkamyung
http://theinstitute.ieee.org/tech-history/technology-history/straight-out-of-scifi-shakey-was-the-first-mobile-robot-built-with-ai
======
sohkamyung
The IEEE Milestone on Shakey can be found at [1]

[1] [http://ieeemilestones.ethw.org/Milestone-
Proposal:Shakey:_Th...](http://ieeemilestones.ethw.org/Milestone-
Proposal:Shakey:_The_World%E2%80%99s_First_Mobile,_Intelligent_Robot,_1972)

